# B12 ALIVE, WITH NICE EURO CAM results!!



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

Hey guys ,

so I got the b12 all running again and boy does it sound and feel good,
the Nismo Euro cam really makes a difference!!. it kicks in at higher RPMS and I can actually pull hard in 5th gear. when I was at 90 it pulled fast too 100mph.

the cam is definatly worth the money and easy to install.

Nissan rated it a 20hp at the flywheel increase. who knows I havnt dynoed it but it definatly makes a big difference!!

I will have some pics up of the running car soon. 

Also I bought euro style mirrors with the turning signals in the , the blue ones  lol 

they actually look really good on the car, I just need to get them painted.


but on a end note I think every b12ver should buy a cam. hell forget the wheels and the pretty stuff go get a cam ..


late


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

congrat's on the cam install, i'v been thinking about getting a cam myself, but i love my gas milage and was wondering if (when you get a chance) you could tell me how many miles per gallon you lose with the new cam


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

I need to know myself. I need to fill the tank up tonight anyways. so I will reset it and calculate over this weekend , or it might take a week lol the sentra gets great gas mialege.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

yeah it usally takes me 1-1/2 weeks to go through a tank of gas


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

minute rice sentra said:


> *yeah it usally takes me 1-1/2 weeks to go through a tank of gas *


holy fuck you guys are lucky as sin, my car gets like 370 miles to a tank which is still greqt but i drive everywhere


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

rice rocket (soon) said:


> *holy fuck you guys are lucky as sin, my car gets like 370 miles to a tank which is still greqt but i drive everywhere *


that's about what i get, i just don't drive as much during the summer.


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Thats great news for GA16i Sentras. We could use all the power we can get. BTW since the Nismo cam is no longer available, do you know the specs of it? I've been thinking of re-grinding my stock cam.


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

i dont know the specs there is a guy who might... oh and you know what I have a number to nissan corp I actually posted it here ... its a number to the direct wharehouse in cali. if you can get through the none english speeking workers you might find some they want to sell. j/k atleast that was my experience. 

i will find the number again.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

nice going , josh. if u need anything other than engine parts give me a call and ill see what i can do


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Dropped89 said:


> *i dont know the specs there is a guy who might... oh and you know what I have a number to nissan corp I actually posted it here ... its a number to the direct wharehouse in cali. if you can get through the none english speeking workers you might find some they want to sell. j/k atleast that was my experience.
> 
> i will find the number again. *


 That will be great. If I could get my hands to one I will just buy it instead of getting a re-grind. You should get the header and custom exhaust to really open up the GA16i restrictions and release those horsepower.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> I've been thinking of re-grinding my stock cam.


 Just tell the regrinder that you're looking for a 20-30% increase over stock performance.


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Anyone has the stock specs of the GA16i camshaft? Also, why does Nismo list these cams as Euro cam? Is it because it is the stock cam for European market?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

hey dropped, have burned a tank off gas yet?


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Mervic said:


> *Anyone has the stock specs of the GA16i camshaft? Also, why does Nismo list these cams as Euro cam? Is it because it is the stock cam for European market? *


Yes it is the European market camshaft.. they got less emission stuff on they're engine too... if i could go there id grab some goodies for sure !!


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Crazy-Mart said:


> *Yes it is the European market camshaft.. they got less emission stuff on they're engine too... if i could go there id grab some goodies for sure !! *


 Anybody going to Europe soon? Hehehe


----------



## gspot (Oct 29, 2002)

Euro cam specs for the E16 = .342"/242 deg & .358"/242 deg but the catalog doesn't specify which is intake or exhaust.

Euro cam specs for the GA16 = .330"/250 deg & .347"/236 deg but the catalog doesn't specify which is intake or exhaust.

I don't know the stock cam specs.


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Doing some search I also found Dropped89 old post about where to get the Euro Cam;
Nissan Motorsport/ Parts Division
745 West Artesia Blvd.
Compton, California
90220-5594
The tel.# for the warehouse is 310-761-8000


----------



## LoOoD (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm calling for mines tomorrow! ..


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

I called the tel # and one of the guy in-charge said that they deal with dealerships only. You have to ask your nearest Nissan Dealership if it still available if you want the cam.


----------



## LoOoD (Jul 10, 2002)

doh.. so who works at nissan and wants to order this for me ?? ..


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

*Good news for GA16i crowd!!!*

OK guys great news. I e-mailed Greg Vogel of Mossy Nissan in San Diego. He has the Nismo cam in stock. The cam sell for $180. I wrote back and asked him if we can get a better price if we have a group buy. Iam still waiting for his reply. Anybody wants to start a group buy for these cam if he gives a better price?


----------



## LoOoD (Jul 10, 2002)

lets make this quick.. I can't wait ..


----------



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

Find out! I'm in if its reasonable. Anyone know about mileage decrease yet?


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Just to let you guys know. It cost me $150 for my PaceSetter header and i dont even know how much HP it will add. If the Nismo cam as Nissan said will give at least 20HP at the flywheel and with Dropped89 great result with it, that is a great bang for your buck for $180. Plus how many peformance stuff there is for the GA16i?


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Got the respond from Greg Vogel about the group buy and he can only deduct about 10% off from $180 original price. I need to know how many seriously want the Nismo cam. So far LoOod and myself are definitely getting it. C'mon guys lets make this happen.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I could only find the lobe height for the stock GA16i cam:

Intake: 1.4147-1.4222
Exhaust: 1.4073-1.4148


----------



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

Mervic- Where'd you find a Pacesetter header for the GA16i? I thought they only had them for the E16?


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

nickthegenius said:


> *Mervic- Where'd you find a Pacesetter header for the GA16i? I thought they only had them for the E16? *


 I bought the GA16DE PaceSetter header on E-bay and it fits on the GA16i. Check this thread GA16i Header.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

hey, im back from my hiatus (roadtrip). Congrats on the install!
Id love to get in on this group buy but its not gonna work for me. My tranny is leakin and i gotta figure out what to do with it. I also gotta try and save some cash for universtiy next year.

-Nick


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

ok mileage must have increased, I only burned up a 1/4 of a tank and drove for a couple of days in and out of the city for hours upon time, I didnt really get to calculate anything, because I blew a head gasket, see originaly I blew the head and bent the exhuast valves so I picked up a used head, I will admit I took and cut corners and didnt get the head shaved,the head is slightly warped so I will get it magna fluxed, shaved or whatever and rebuild the engine, in the mean while I hope to pick up another b12 just like mine with the same engine and build it up aswell.
and have two b12ves woohoo hehe .. 

so If I get the other b12 like I want to next week then I will buy another eurocam for it.

check this out.. since my b12 doesnt have the greatest body inthe world Im thinking of gutting it and fabricating somthing wild, like a V8 powered sentra.  

that will be many years down the road but hell its a dream


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

interesting, seems like the mileage would dip down a bit, that sucks about blowing the head gasket, but that's not really the most reliable aspect of a B-12.


Dropped89 said:


> *
> 
> check this out.. since my b12 doesnt have the greatest body inthe world Im thinking of gutting it and fabricating somthing wild, like a V8 powered sentra.
> 
> that will be many years down the road but hell its a dream *


I have had thoughts of doing this with my '87 parts car(which is now stripped down to the body and the drivetrain is the next to go,if ya need some '87 parts click here ) but i have a problem keeping money in my wallet. And it seems like it would be pretty hard trying to keep the v-8 from twisting the sentra like a twizzler.


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

reinforce the whole thing.. the sentra body will just be a shell.. buidling up a chassy is a must. lots of welding and fab will go into it .. *wispers* it wont really be a sentra , just will have the metal shell of one lol


----------



## 1989Sentra (Jul 14, 2002)

I'm having visions of a b12 powered by a small block chevy with breather coming out of the hood and jacked up in the back with big tires.


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

Maybe if you converted it to RWD and mounted the engine in the back. What would be the point of that much engine weight and low end torque on a lightweight FWD car?


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

Dropped89 said:


> *reinforce the whole thing.. the sentra body will just be a shell.. buidling up a chassy is a must. lots of welding and fab will go into it .. *wispers* it wont really be a sentra , just will have the metal shell of one lol *



thats the point. who ever said it would be a sentra still, ofcourse you wouldnt make it a fwd car. it would be a sentra shell on a custom chassy.

i have access to all the materials and tools, plus im going to be going to mechanics school this fall most likely.


it be fun i think


----------

